# Can't Install Windows 10



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Can't Install Windows 10 using a USB*

I tried to install Windows 10 using a USB but it always gives me this error at first... 

An Unexpected I/O error has occured. 
Error code: 0xc00000e9

When i switched the usb port it gave me another error....

The operating system couldn't be loaded because a critical system driver is missing or contains errors. 

File: \windows\System32\drivers\bfadfcoei.sys
Error code: 0xc0000098

Need help...


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey Daska,

Lazy to type in... Here is some advice for U:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...fc8dca487?tab=question&status=AllReplies#tabs

Now, please, read this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...unching-installation-1091970.html#post6891778

And try to execute steps [1] and [2], and see if you can boot WIN 10 64 Pro/Home as explained with RUFUS created USB. If it does not work even then, you need to read [3], and try to set your BIOS properly!

99.9% it'll work, if U R able to follow my thoughts! :whistling:

_nobody_


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Nobody, 
I don't understand these steps: 


> After you do the USB creation by above, go to BIOS, and do the following:
> 
> [3] Please, go to the 24th sec. of your BIOS movie (1:00 minute) and do the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a question... I know it's dumb question but can these errors be caused due to low disk space on C: drive...


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Daska,

Please, for starter, do the steps [1] and [2].

If these do not solve your problem (does not still boot), we'll continue working on your BIOS settings. :grin:

I just saw your post:


moeed9daska said:


> I have a question... I know it's dumb question but can these errors be caused due to low disk space on C: drive...


You could NOT install multiple OSes on one partition, you have to have multiple partitions on your physical C: HDD/SSD device. Sure, if you have free partition up to 10 GB, or also bigger, but not NTFS/FAT formatted, you could not install WIN OS! :whistling:

_nobody_


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

I booted my usb using rufus before and it worked fine but now its giving me an error: 
The disk cannot be written to because it's wriye protected. Please remove the write protection from the volume WIN10_X64_8 in drive I:.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

moeed9daska said:


> The disk cannot be written to because it's write protected. Please remove the write protection from the volume WIN10_X64_8 in drive I:.


Shoot! What is the size of your logical partition I:? What is the type of file system (fs) there? :uhoh:

If you do not have any important data there, you might try to format partition I: again using NTFS fs! :angel:

_nobody_


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

My usb is 16 gb (15.5gb)... I chose fat32 cause in that 2nd link you sent me, said to keep the file system(or something like that) and my rufus was showing fat32 as default so i kept it... I thinka that's why cause all the small files extracted easily but main installtion file (greater than 3gb) didn't extract and gave error on that... I'll choose NTFS now cause NTFS supports files greater then 3/4gb,right?


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Please, choose NTFS (trust me on this one, forget the size of files). Ur I: drive IS Ur USB .iso, I finally realized! :banghead:

_nobody_


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

I cant format my USB now it says that its write protected...:banghead:


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

Now i can't fix this write protection error... Tried everything... Regedit... Different softwares... Cmd... Nothing works plssss help
I think my usb is curropted and can't be fixed...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

moeed9daska said:


> Now i can't fix this write protection error... Tried everything... Regedit... Different softwares... Cmd... Nothing works plssss help
> I think my usb is curropted and can't be fixed...


Unplug ALL other usb storage devices except your troublesome flash disk, then open an elevated CMD prompt and run the following commands.


```
DISKPART

LIST DISK

SELECT DISK #

CLEAN

CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY

ACTIVE

FORMAT FS=NTFS QUICK LABEL="Win10x64"

EXIT

EXIT
```
Note: On the third command line (SELECT DISK #) above, substitute # with the disk number of the flash disk. The disk # is indicated in the list produced by the second command line (LIST DISK). Disk numbering starts from 0 (zero), so make sure NOT to select any other disk except your flash disk. Use the disk size as a hint. If you select the wrong disk, you'll wipe out all partitions on it, so be very careful with these commands.

There are two EXIT command lines, one quits DISKPART the other quits CMD.

If you encounter an error at any point of running the above commands, kindly stop there and report back the results, preferably with a screenshot of CMD showing the output of the command that gave an error.

Press Enter after typing each command line. You can copy paste the commands to avoid typos, but make sure to substitute # with the flash drive's disk number as listed by DISKPART.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

Failed again


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Download USB3.0 Repair tool from here and follow the instructions here on how to use it. I cannot stress enough the importance of having ALL other usb storage devices unplugged, except the troublesome one.

After restoring the flash, try to format it again. First try the usual right-click > format method. If that is successful, rerun the command lines posted earlier to wipe the drive and partition is afresh. Post the results, especially errors at any stage.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

It gives Device Not Found error... I think its un-fixable now...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

moeed9daska said:


> It gives Device Not Found error... I think its un-fixable now...


Try this. Unplug the flash disk then connect it to a usb 2.0 port. If you are using a desktop PC, connect it to a rear port. Run Restore as administrator and see if it still throws that error.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

Failed Again


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

moeed9daska said:


> Failed Again


That flash drive is a goner.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

hahahaha... I just bought it yesterday


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

moeed9daska said:


> hahahaha... I just bought it yesterday


Suspected it was not that old. I don't know about your location, but in mine you gotta be extra careful where you buy flash storage devices from. Too many generic fakes imitating known brands, plus lots of small-scale dealers who do not care for standards nor understand anything about what they are selling. My advice, purchase from a reputable/authorised reseller in your location, possibly online. If you bought from a reputable dealer, you must have a return window, guarantee or warranty to have it replaced, exchanged or refunded.

If your PC doesn't have an optical disk drive, you may wanna acquire one, a multi-writer preferably, whether internal or external. CDs are nowhere near obsolete and are a secure, durable and reliable storage means.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Stan on the selection of the brand. When choosing USB media to install OSes on, there is no substitute for using the highest quality. Go with SanDisk Cruzer Glide or Kingston. You always get what you pay for...
[P.S. SanDisk invented USB drive technology, so that's why they are the best! fyi.].

I have many Customers with failed no-name brand USB drives they bought on sale at the pharmacy, supermarket, or swap-meet. They can't understand why they randomly fail. 

*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

So what stuff should i look in a usb while purchasing it???
Other than the manufacturer...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

moeed9daska said:


> So what stuff should i look in a usb while purchasing it???
> Other than the manufacturer...


Dealer's return policy, for defective products such as your last purchase. I would buy from a reputable dealer who cares for standards (less likely to sell or stock counterfeit/poor quality items). Such a dealer would offer some guarantee that products are genuine, of good quality and not defective, and in the unfortunate event of a product turning out defective, they would offer a time window for returns, free of charge, and offer to replace it or refund your money.

The biggest challenge is identifying and differentiating fakes from genuine because fakes are so similar and often astonishingly identical to the genuine ones, except for finer detail in a products finish and packaging. That's why it's advisable to buy from a reputable dealer because they would take extra care to source products from authorised suppliers and/or directly from the manufacturer, not to mention the implications (legal, civil, economical etc) of dealing fakes. It would simply not be worth it, for a dealer whose economic scale is a magnet for lawsuits, complaints, fines, license revocation etc.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

.... I'd like to add that you do have a few other options, if the USB method gives you fits ... or if you simply would rather not have to buy a different USB device = create a Windows 10 installation DVD using Microsoft's Media Creation Tool. The tool downloads the latest stable public-release version of Windows 10, and allows you to create a bootable DVD. (and, of course, if you still have a previous version of Windows installed on the target computer, you can do a complete installation (whether in-place, or "clean") online (you simply choose whether or not to keep things from your previous version of Windows).

To upgrade online, simply visit the Microsoft "Get Windows Now" site, and select "Upgrade Now".... https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10

If instead you wish to create a *Windows 10 installation DVD*:
1) Visit that same site, but *scroll down* to the section "*Need to create a USB, DVD, or ISO?*"
2) Click on the blue option button "*Download tool now*"
Once the download is complete, double-click *MediaCreationTool.exe*
3) "Getting things ready" will appear for a bit.
4) Agree to the License Terms by clicking on *Accept*
5) Again, "Getting a few things ready" will appear.
6) On the following screen, select "*Create installation media for another PC*".
7) And click *Next*.
8) Select your preferences:* language, Windows 10 version, bit-depth* (the defaults are English, Windows 10, 64-bit)
9) Select *ISO* file.

If the iso is created on a computer already running Windows 10, simply put a blank DVD in the optical drive, right-click the .iso file you created & select "burn disk image". Otherwise use a DVD burning capable program (Roxio, Nero, Sonic, CyberLink, etc.) to create the bootable DVD -- look for a "burn image" option. You must use that special command, because simply copying the file to a DVD doesn't make the DVD bootable, it must be written as a system image (otherwise it ends up as a normal storage DVD that happens to have an .iso file on it).

.... this is all just in case you want to try something else... The USB method is also a good method, once you have everything ready for it.

[P.S. ... and, of course, make sure that the target partition you wish to install Windows 10 on has at least 20 to 25 GB of space for comfortable use.]


----------

